# SFS - Stirfire Limited



## System (11 August 2017)

Stirfire was incorporated on 8 November 2010 and is a videogame and virtual reality developer, both for original in-house and third party software developments. The Company's software products are developed and sold on online software markets including PlayStation Network or Xbox Live (for in-house development) or under contract (for third party development).

It is anticipated that SFS will list on the ASX during September 2017.

https://stirfire.net


----------

